
Self-control and cognitive control are not the same thing - yarapavan
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/01/22/self-control-and-cognitive-control-are-not-the-same-thing/
======
yarapavan
The researchers concluded: “While both cognitive control and self-control may
be observed when we control and steer our behavior toward the pursuit of long-
term goals, they may depend on different underlying processes such as the
avoidance of distraction – in the case of cognitive control – or resisting
short-term temptations – in the case of self-control.”

